# New images from the MUD shoot C&C please! possible NSFW



## rockangelphotography (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey well today i took my models out to the pit today and did some shot, tell me what you think! make sure to enlarge the image so that it doesn't look weird lol.


1.[IMG]http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb88/kyoungblood1985/Sophia/SophiaJumarianShoot00e.jpg[/IMG]
2.





3.




4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6.




7.




8.




9.




10.


----------



## rockangelphotography (Jan 9, 2009)

Natural wasn't exactly the look i was going for, it is supposed to be more fanciful than anything


----------



## rockangelphotography (Jan 9, 2009)

and i was using a UV filter....you think the polorizer would have help meke the sky not so bright? it was a complete overcast, and the sun kept poping in and out, it was irritating


----------



## eyeye (Jan 9, 2009)

i think he might be talking about the halo effect around the people.


----------



## dtornabene1 (Jan 10, 2009)

rockangelphotography said:


> and i was using a UV filter....you think the polorizer would have help meke the sky not so bright? it was a complete overcast, and the sun kept poping in and out, it was irritating


 
The UV filter isn't going to help you here, the (circular) polarizer will.  The halo effect as mentioned above, has to go.  When shooting in any liquid and you remove tape, clothing, etc., be sure to put said liquid on the previously unexposed areas.  

Images 8 and 10 look weird on their own because we don't know why the subject is missing mud on her body in stripe shapes.

I think 6 and 7 are your strongest, but you might have gone a bit overboard on pp as mention by steez.

-Nick


----------



## craig (Jan 10, 2009)

I love the style in these photos. I think a fill flash could of helped and is generally a must when shooting models.

Love & Bass


----------



## Moonb007 (Jan 12, 2009)

I enjoyed the concept and look of the images.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jan 12, 2009)

Some of these are so awesome but with l little bit different comp of cropping could be amazing!  Nice job.


----------



## Joe&Caroline (Jan 12, 2009)

_ I also enjoyed the shoot .... the clouds in one of them were a bit toooo fake looking and some of her close up looked a bit to processed. but if that is what you were goig for than awsome job I really liked them._


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 13, 2009)

i think 10 is DEF your strongest image. i LOVE it.
i also think 7 and 8 are very strong as well, but i believe that the skin was a bit over processed...

i also love all the foreground in 4...really draws me to the model.

great looking models. she looks a bit more comforatble in front of the camera, but they both take great photos.

well done!


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 13, 2009)

I love 6&7! Your model is fantastically gorgeous! The outfit, her facial expression, everything about them is great. I do notice a halo in some of the shots, which is kinda distracting, but I am new at PP so I am not sure how to get rid of it. 
Also your first shot didn't show up for me.


----------



## AlfromLA (Jan 13, 2009)

I am totally the opposite of everyone else, I only actually like shot one. it looks like something I would find in a magazine. 

In the muddy shots, the poses look really odd.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 13, 2009)

Well now that I copied and pasted the addy of number one. I really like that one too. I think these shots are cool. Great idea.


----------

